# Sorry, one more food question. Menadione and liver toxicity.



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

So Im just going crazy looking at dog food. I want an all stages food, no grain, no chicken... preferably fish, dog food. That both Mindi and Oliver can eat. I would also like a dry food. Low protein under 28% and low phosphorus (mindi has crystals in her urine). Ive been feeding Mindi Nature's Recipe I know it only has 3 1/2 stars on Dog Food Advisor but it says, "We like this product. However, it’s unfortunate the company chose to include menadione in its recipes. Without this controversial ingredient and minus the pea protein, we may have been compelled to award this line a higher rating." "menadione, a controversial form of vitamin K linked to liver toxicity, allergies and the abnormal break-down of red blood cells."

Mindi has been on this food for over a year and has done great. I love her predictable tiny compact poops 2x a day. No UTI's. No more allergies. She likes the taste and kibble size. No tear or beard staining. 

Do any of you have any new information or opinions on the menadione?menadione-in-dog-food I have heard a lot of maltese have problems with their livers. I searched the SM site and most people dont seem to worry but those were old post.

I have been really happy with this food but I worry about everything.

Also, I looked up NR Feeding Guidlines. And what in the world do I do about feeding 3.5 month old/5lb Oliver. It recommends 1/2-2c of food per day! That is a huge difference. Mindi is 7.5 pounds, 6-7 years old and eats 1/2c a day. 

Ok, I think that is all I have for now. Someone give me advice. ARGGG. Im going crazy!:smpullhair:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I know many of my maltese friends feed exactly the same as I do. Their dogs may weigh a couple pounds more and for some reason, the smaller they are the more they eat and maintain the same amount so you can't go by that.

For example, Bimmer is 4.2 pounds and can eat 3 Stella and Chewy's where another dog is 5.5 pounds and eats the same amount and both maintain their weight perfect. Metabolism plays a part here ---


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Chardy said:


> I know many of my maltese friends feed exactly the same as I do. Their dogs may weigh a couple pounds more and for some reason, the smaller they are the more they eat and maintain the same amount so you can't go by that.
> 
> For example, Bimmer is 4.2 pounds and can eat 3 Stella and Chewy's where another dog is 5.5 pounds and eats the same amount and both maintain their weight perfect. Metabolism plays a part here ---


I emailed the company and asked if they could give me a better starting point based on his weight. I think I'll do 1c a day to start.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

How much is in a can??? And what is the equivalent to three Stella and Chewy's? We feed our two, Snuggles and Chrissy 1/2 a day and they both weigh about 7 lbs.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> How much is in a can??? And what is the equivalent to three Stella and Chewy's? We feed our two, Snuggles and Chrissy 1/2 a day and they both weigh about 7 lbs.


Its a dry food. There are 365 calories in every cup of Grain Free Easy-to-Digest Salmon.

And I called my vet about the menadione. He said that it is fine. They would have to be dosed with one very large dose to be toxic.


----------

